# Componente quemado en circuito de aspirador



## jotaemegr (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post en este foro, espero que alguien me pueda orientar.

Estoy intentando arreglar un aspirador que al encenderlo se quemo y dejo de funcionar.
Al desmontarlo el unico componente quemado parece ser el que esta atornillado a una placa metalica que parece un disipador (Ver fotos) Dicho componente solo tiene un terminal soldado a la placa...


Y he aqui la pregunta del millon...¿Qué es ese componente que solo tiene un terminal?¿Se puede reemplazar?
Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo!


----------



## 1024 (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola, al parecer es un transistor, fijate en la parte que quedo con las dos terminales el numero que tiene de matricula para ver a certeza que componente es.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 11, 2015)

Se partio a la mitad 

ve el que tiene 2 patitas al frente, o sea el componente es de 3 terminales y puede ser un triac.

fijate si no tiene unos numeritos


----------



## jotaemegr (Ene 11, 2015)

Ahh vale, es que se partio por la mitad!!!
Si que la otra parte, la de los dos terminales, tiene numeritos, asi que me imagino que comprando ese componente y cambiandolo deberia funcionar no?
Otra cosa, ¿por que explotaria el transistor?¿explotara otra vez?
Mil gracias por la ayuda y por la rapidez en contestar.
Un saludo!


----------



## papirrin (Ene 11, 2015)

Fue un sobre consumo, si es un triac fijate que el motor no este forzado.

pon el numero aqui para deducir la posible falla.


----------



## jotaemegr (Ene 11, 2015)

No se si se ven bien, es la mejor foto que he podido sacar


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 11, 2015)

A juzgar por la apariencia del circuito (el DIAC) estoy seguro que se trata de un TRIAC. Observa la parte que quedó de enfrente para saber la matrícula de referencia y reemplazarlo.

Revisa también la carga, es decir, el dispositivo que era controlado por ese TRIAC para descartar un futuro daño al reemplazo

Saludos

PD: BTA12, es un TRIAC


----------



## J2C (Ene 11, 2015)

El 
Ver el archivo adjunto 123525


dice: *BTA12-600B* por lo que es un Triac.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jotaemegr (Ene 11, 2015)

Vale, pues cambiare el transistor a ver si me ahorro un nuevo aspirador.
Gracias a todos por la eficaz ayuda!
Saludos!!


----------



## papirrin (Ene 11, 2015)

pero fijate que el motor este girando bien, sino vas a estar cambiando el triac diario, y te sale mas caro que si compras una nueva. XD


----------



## jotaemegr (Ene 12, 2015)

Bueno pues ya esta funcionando el aspirador tras cambiarle el triac, espero que dure!
Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, os debo una.
Un saludo!


----------



## alexisxd1 (May 11, 2015)

me podrian ayudar en una duda que tengo, tengo una aspiradora y esta dejo de funcionar con un olor caracteristico que en este caso era un transistor el 1017 estoy buscando el datasheet aun pero lo encontre quemado y un pin se habia suelto y por ahi se a quemado, e revisado los otros componentes y parece que estan bien, mi pregunta va si habra afectado el motor que tiene la aspiradora o simplemente reemplazar el componente sera suficiente para que funcione como antes, este transistor estaba con un disipador de calor ya que es un amplificador de potencia, pero por lo que me explicaron ya no aumentaba la potencia de absorcion(tiene un switch para aumentar la absorcion), tenia un par de medias atoradas que forzaban al equipo a absorber y que eso pudo generar que el transistor se queme. .. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2015)

Es un triac , proba a cambiarlo directamente :

FAGOR TRIAC 10A 800V FT 1017 MW3907


----------



## opamp (May 11, 2015)

Quizá el BTA16-800 te sirva, es ultra popular en jr Paruro de Lima, lugar de ventas de componentes electrónicos.


----------



## alexisxd1 (May 12, 2015)

we tengo el mismo problema con mi aspirador, exactamente el mismo, te volvio a fallar?, cuanto te costo el componente, gracias de antemano


----------



## jotaemegr (May 12, 2015)

Hola, pues por ahora no ha vuelto a fallar y sigue funcionando perfectamente, espero que dure...
No recuerdo exactamente el precio del componente pero fue de un euro con algo, menos de dos seguro, merecio la pena la inversion.
Suerte con el tuyo.
Un saludo!


----------



## Lucho LP (May 12, 2015)

El triac está para controlar las revoluciones del motor. Otra opción es conectar derecho el motor a la red y anular el control de revoluciones, de esa manera la aspiradora quedará al máximo siempre.
Saludos!


----------



## Bleny (May 12, 2015)

Compueba darle vueltas al motor con la mano que no este atascao y gire bien,que el triac podria haberse roto por que el motor estuviera atascado


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2015)

Verificar el estado de los carbones, y el colector, no defen producirse deflagraciones, lo cual indicaria que inducio podria estar en corto o alguna delga con otra, el colector debe estar bien limipio y regular, ya que si no es uniforme, hara que los carbones no apoyen bien y se produzcan deflagraciones.
Y como dijo Bleny, debe girar sin problemas, carbones de mala calidad también pueden dar lugar a ese tipo de problemas.


----------



## ioann (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola tengo el mismo problema, la diferencia que mi componente tiene como referencia PCR12. Saben si es un Triac de 12 A? o es otra cosa? No encuentro nada en ningún lado sobre este componente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2016)

Si es alimentada a 220 V , es un triac.

Poné fotos por favor ! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## ioann (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola! Gracias por ayudarme..!

Aca te paso las fotos, incluso te anote en un papel lo que dice arriba del componente quemado tal cual ya que no se lee..

Es el negro que esta agarrado a la chapa...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 27, 2016)

A juzgar por los componentes de la periferia concuerdo con 2M en que se trata de un TRIAC. Aunque ese *1N06* me desconcierta, esa también es la referencia de un MOSFET canal N en encapsulado TO-220


----------



## ioann (Ene 28, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta, voy a averiguar con esta info que me pasaron en casas de repuestos a ver si puedo dar con este componente!!


----------



## ioann (Feb 1, 2016)

Segui investigando y logre darme cuenta que justo donde se quemo (abajo de la letra que parecía una P) en realidad es una B

El modelo seria BCR12PM-12L Isolated Triac 12 Amperes/400-600 Volts si buscan el modelo en internet hay un PDF a modo de "referencia". Ahora sabiendo esto, les quisiera preguntar si conocen alguno que me sirva, otro modelo pero parecido, ya que no logro encontrarlo para comprarlo..

El que yo encontré es el BT12 de 12A 600Volts To-220.

Desde ya gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 1, 2016)

Al parecer si son compatibles. Sólo un comentario, escoge el BTA12 ya que este tiene el cuerpo (la parte del agujero donde se atornilla) aislado al igual que el componente que se te estropeó.

Saludos


----------

